# Dark Souls 2 - Schnellauswahl



## daddyprime (2. Mai 2014)

Wie kann  man in Dark Souls 2 die Schnellauswahl belegen (links unten in der Ecke)?
Mein Problem ist, dass meine Seelenstein leer waren und folglich wurde bei der nach unten Auswahl nichts mehr angezeigt und die runde Platte war grau unterlegt. Nun habe ich aber wieder Seelensteine. Blöderweise kann ich nicht herausfinden wie ich diese wieder zuweisen kann. Die untere Platte ist immer noch ausgegraut und ich finde keine Option diese zu belegen.


----------



## Gast20180705 (2. Mai 2014)

Inventar Menü und dann unten rechts (unter den Rsütunsgfelder), sind 10 Itemslots die du dann Belegen kannst (siehe Bild).


----------



## daddyprime (2. Mai 2014)

Merci dir. Hab echt schon ewig gesucht, aber anscheinend doch eher ein simpler Vergucker. Echt vielen vielen Dank!


----------

